

What do I talk about when I talk about DevOps - agonzalezro
http://ivan.pedrazas.me/?p=381

======
Kookiedoo
"The tools are not the team, the same way that the team is not the product."

------
jhull
"DevOps - it’s giving a small blanket to someone who wears chunky boots before
throwing himself down a slide."

Great quote.

